# Snowblower Carb Problem?



## bob6831 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi.
I have a small Murray Ultra 5 HP, 22" snowblower.
I have been a bad boy and have not taken care of it very well, no fuel stabilizer over summer, etc.
The problem now, after about 3 years, is that when start, engine does not run smoothly, and will die under load. Also, looks like is firing at muffler point?? 
I have drained the fuel from carb and tank and put in new fuel. Also have replaced the spark plug.
Still no difference.
I suspect the carb needs work.
I started to take apart to get to carb but looks like carb is pretty well enclosed and not easily accessed to spray carb cleaner in.
My question is......... would something like Gumout into the gas work........ or will I need to take carb apart and clean?
Thx.
Bob


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Is this a two stroke or four stroke engine?


----------



## bob6831 (Jan 18, 2006)

I would say is 4 stroke, don't have to mix gas w oil. Is the tecumseh engine. 
Bob


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

It would probably be better to tear the carb apart. I don't think any additives in the gas will make much of a difference. 
It almost sounds like you have a lean-out condition.

Does it make a difference where you have the choke set? Will it run better if the choke is set halfway?


----------



## bob6831 (Jan 18, 2006)

Yes, runs smoother when choke half on, but seems like fire is coming out of the muffler all the time.
Bob


----------



## bob6831 (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi.
Is Tesumcuh(spelling?) engine.
Ok, I took carb off and apart and sprayed with cleaner.......
but piece fell out and not sure where it goes. 
Suspect it is a needle valve? Small part with pointed end with little spring like wire on other end. Does it just sit in hole where gas comes in and then float rests on top of it....... or does the spring end go into/over/around something????
Bob


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry to revive a subject from over a year ago but if you are still having this problem than I can help! The needle or buoy as some say needs to have the spring on it in between the clamp that is on the float if you just put it in the hole your engine wont start. You should be able to see like a little clamp or bracket for the spring to go into.


----------

